# The great storm of 1987



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

This is a guy called Brian who phoned a Suffolk radio station about the great storm of 1987.

The accent is brilliant!!!!!

https://audioboo.fm/boos/1007344-gr...nick-pandolfi-at-suffolk-s-town102-in-ipswich


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

That was great. :lol: 

Steve


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

That was a cracker!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Brilliant and totally true I am sure............ :lol: 

That's the problem with living in Melton with a one eared dog called Biscuit..........

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

the voice sounded very much like someone I know, who is always good for a windup.

cabby


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Very very funny, :lol: 

Rob.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Very funny.

Is this, by any chance, Biscuit the one eared Jack Russell from Melton with an owner who has a 94 year old Mother?


----------

